# Vanessa Hessler - Der Böse und das Biest



## AMUN (28 Okt. 2011)

Sie ist "Alice": Vanessa Hessler. Doch sie war auch die Geliebte eines Gaddafi-Sohns - und schwärmt noch immer von dem Regime. Beim Telefonanbieter schrillen die Alarmglocken.

Am Sonntag und Montag wird sie in einem Zweiteiler im italienischen Fernsehen zu sehen sein: Model und Schauspielerin Vanessa Hessler. In Deutschland wurde die hübsche Blondine als "Alice" durch die Werbung eines Telekommunikationsanbieters bekannt, jetzt spielt sie die Hauptrolle in "Cinderella". In der Neuverfilmung des Märchens von Charles Perrault, in dem Natalia Wörner in die Rolle der bösen Stiefmutter schlüpft, wird Aschenputtel sich nicht in einen Prinzen, sondern in einen Unternehmer verlieben. Und obwohl die Geschichte auch in der modernen Version ein Happy End hat, brach Hessler bei der Pressekonferenz in Tränen aus.

Von einem italienischen Journalisten wurde die 23-Jährige bei der Pressevorführung der Fernsehproduktion am Donnerstag in Rom auf ihre Liaison mit dem Sohn von Libyens Ex-Diktator Muammar al-Gaddafi angesprochen. Über Mutassim Gaddafi, der am gleichen Tag wie sein Vater von Rebellen getötet wurde, erklärte sie mit tränenerstickter Stimme: "Ich kann nur sagen, es war eine sehr wichtige Person in meinem Leben, und das ist jetzt vorbei."

Vier Jahre lang war die Tochter eines Amerikaners und einer Italienerin die Freundin von Mutassim Gaddafi. Noch 2008 verbrachte das Paar einen gemeinsamen Liebesurlaub auf einer Yacht vor der Küste Sardiniens. Auf einem Paparazzifoto, das seinerzeit in italienischen Klatschblättern kursierte, ist zu sehen, wie Mutassim und Hessler sich leidenschaftlich an Bord küssen. Die Beziehung war noch vor dem Volksaufstand in Libyen zerbrochen. Doch Hessler scheint noch immer Gefühle für den Sohn des Ex-Diktators zu haben. Mutassim sei eine große Liebe für sie gewesen, sagte Hessler auch dem Magazin "Diva e Donna".
Hessler hat Mitleid mit dem Gaddafi-Clan

Das Interview mit der italienischen Zeitschrift schlägt derzeit hohe Wellen. Hessler hat sich darin sehr naiv über das Terrorregime in Libyen geäußert. Die "Bild"-Zeitung zitiert sie aus dem am 1. November erscheinenden Heft vorab mit folgenden Worten: "Seine Familie, seine Brüder sind nicht so, wie sie immer dargestellt werden. Das sind ganz normale Menschen." Außerdem habe Hessler über das libysche Volk gesagt, dass dieses ihr "nicht so arm" vorgekommen sei. Über die Rebellen sagte sie: "Die wissen nicht, was sie tun." Ihr Mitleid gilt offenbar vor allem dem Gaddafi-Clan: "Ich denke an Tochter Aisha und ihre Kinder. Sie am Verlassen des Landes zu hindern, war ein Akt der Gewalt."

Die Worte des scheinbar liebestrunkenen Models, die von Realitätsverlust zeugen und jegliches Feingefühl für die Opfer des Terrorregimes der Gaddafis vermissen lassen, schrecken jetzt offenbar auch den Telekommunikationsanbieter Telefonica auf. Unter dem Namen "Alice" bietet das Unternehmen in Deutschland Telefon- und Internetverträge an - und noch immer ist Vanessa Hessler das Gesicht der Marke. Seit 2005, als der Name von "Hansenet" in "Alice" geändert wurde, steht sie als Model unter Vertrag. Zwar ziert sie nicht mehr riesige Plakatwände und ist auch nicht mehr in der Fernsehwerbung zu sehen, aber auf der Homepage lächelt Hessler noch immer in einem schwarzen Minikleid den Kunden entgegen.
Telefonica erwartet eine öffentliche Stellungnahme

Doch das könnte sich schon bald ändern. "Wir erwarten noch heute eine öffentliche Stellungnahme von Frau Hessler", sagte ein Sprecher von Telefonica, das 2011 die Hamburger Firma Hansenet aufgekauft hat, stern.de. In der deutschen Zentrale in München ist man irritiert über die Aussagen seines Models und fürchtet um das Image des Unternehmens. Der Sprecher legte wert auf die Feststellung, dass die Aussagen Hesslers privat seien und in keiner Weise die Meinung von Telefonica Germany widerspiegelten. "Wir haben Kontakt zu Hesslers Management aufgenommen."

Über mögliche Konsequenzen wollte der Sprecher zwar nicht spekulieren, doch die Botschaft nach Italien scheint unmissverständlich zu sein: Entweder Hessler korrigiert oder revidiert ihre Aussagen - oder aber sie ist als Aushängeschild für "Alice" nicht mehr tragbar. In einem Interview mit stern.de sagte Hessler 2005, modeln könne man nur bis zu einem gewissen Alter. Mit 25 sei dann wohl doch Schluss. Es kann sein, dass Hessler dieses Schicksal bereits mit 23 Jahren ereilt.


----------



## Padderson (29 Okt. 2011)

Schönheit ist wie die Superzahl im Lotto –
Sie bringt nichts, wenn der Rest fehlt.
© Max Bringmann


----------



## Franky70 (29 Okt. 2011)

Die Angst vor Imageverlust ist wichtiger als die Meinungsfreiheit. Es lebe die Demokratie.


----------



## beachkini (31 Okt. 2011)

wurde heute fristlos gekündigt


----------



## Franky70 (31 Okt. 2011)

Armes naives Model.


----------

